# Transferring from Fiance to Spouse visa - Applying for FLR



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

Well, my fiance arrived in the UK in March and we are due to marry in just 2 weeks!!! 

All very exciting, however we are now faced with the reality that we will then need to deal with his next visa application.

Can anybody help as I'm very confused as to what we will need to supply and which documents we can use from our previous application.

We are planning to apply in person and pay the additional for a quicker turn around (The last thing we want is another stressful wait), plus Tugrul is desperate to start working and is going stir crazy! 

Any advise would be so helpful.

Thank you all again x


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need marriage certificate (plus copy) and updated financial information (28-day rule). Most other documents can be re-used. You don't need extensive communications record this time, but just take it in case. If you have more recent bills, for example, include them.


----------



## bells (May 19, 2014)

Is there a list of what documents will be required for this first ILR visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bells said:


> Is there a list of what documents will be required for this first ILR visa?


There is no definitive list of documents because every application is unique and you must decide what you need to make the strongest case. If you enter the UK on a fiance visa or a spouse visa your next visa is FLR not ILR and the documents are essentially the same as what was required for those visas. Pay slips and bank statements will need to be updated. If you entered on a fiance visa, you'll include your marriage certificate


----------



## bells (May 19, 2014)

> There is no definitive list of documents because every application is unique and you must decide what you need to make the strongest case. If you enter the UK on a fiance visa or a spouse visa your next visa is FLR not ILR and the documents are essentially the same as what was required for those visas. Pay slips and bank statements will need to be updated. If you entered on a fiance visa, you'll include your marriage certificate


Ok -- so if I enter on a fiancé visa .. I basically would just bring any document I submitted as part of my fiancé visa with updates to pay slips/bank statements .. plus my marriage certificate . Got it. 

Additionally.. if I'm staying with my inlaws initially when I arrive -- but we will be moving into a house/apart . I would need to provide the details of that instead of what I provided last time?

Are there any additional requirements .. or thresholds that need to be met for a marriage visa FLR that exceed the fiancé visa requirements? in terms of salary requirements, assets, anything?[


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

bells said:


> Ok -- so if I enter on a fiancé visa .. I basically would just bring any document I submitted as part of my fiancé visa with updates to pay slips/bank statements .. plus my marriage certificate . Got it.
> 
> Additionally.. if I'm staying with my inlaws initially when I arrive -- but we will be moving into a house/apart . I would need to provide the details of that instead of what I provided last time?


Yes.



> Are there any additional requirements .. or thresholds that need to be met for a marriage visa FLR that exceed the fiancé visa requirements? in terms of salary requirements, assets, anything?[


The financial requirements are the same.


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Joppa said:


> You need marriage certificate (plus copy) and updated financial information (28-day rule). Most other documents can be re-used. You don't need extensive communications record this time, but just take it in case. If you have more recent bills, for example, include them.


Thank you Joppa.

We actually supplied a lot of documentation and proof of relationship with our innitial application.

Do we need to included everything that we gave previously? We had a lot of photos, flight tickets, hotel reservations, phone bills, skype logs, etc.

Below is a list of everyhting that we submitted. How much of this is needed? Obviously things like wedding plans and planned travel can be ommitted but what will I need from the wedding? Just the certificate or some pictures as well?


Application Form
Tugrul's passport
2 x passport size photos
Tugrul's cover letter
English test certificate (A1)
My (sponsor's) cover letter
Certified copy of my (sponsor's) passport
6 months sponsor's payslips
6 months sponsor's bank statements
Sponsor's last P60
Letter from sponsor's employer confirming permanent employment, salary, start date and position plus any payrises received.
Photos of us together on each of my trips to Turkey with his and my family
Photos from the night Tugrul proposed to me
Photos from our Turkish engagement ceremony with Tugrul's family and our turkish engagement rings
Skype and facebook logs
6 months itemised phone bills to show regular telephone contact (1 page per month)
Letter from our registration office explaining that we can not book our wedding until Tugrul is in the country
Email confirming our appointment to give notice of marriage 2 months before our planned wedding date
Email confirmaion and conversation confirming reservation for our wedding day (table for 20 as it will be a small affair)
Wedding dress order confirmation & Delivery note
Receipt for my wedding shoes
Receipt for Tugrul & groomsmen's ties 
Living arrangement cover letter
Letter from my Dad and Stepmum confirming that we can stay with them
Certified copy of the house deeds/ mortgage agreement to prove ownership
Property Inspection report from local Enviroment health
Planned travel date, plans and possible flight itinerary


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Just to update, we were granted FLR yesterday after visiting the Croydon Premium service centre.

Our appointment was at 1:20 and we were out by 3pm so not too hellish at all.

Once we were through security, we were asked to register with reception, where they checked our passports, applicatin form and payment confirmation. We were then given a case number and asked to wait in the waiting room. After a 5-10 minute wait, we were invited to see our first case worker. She took the same documents and typed the information into the system. We were asked to put all supporting documents into a clear folder provided to us and told we could wait to be called to give Tugrul's biometric information. Before we had even sat down, our number was called and we went together, where we were greeted by a very jolly scottish man. He was very friendly to us both and took a copy of Tugrul's passport, asked him to sign a seperate sheet and took his finger prints from both hands and a photo.

He said that if we wanted to leave the building then we can give him our mobile number and he will call once decision was made, or we could just wait in the waiting area. We decided it wasn't worth leaving the building. We went to the waiting area and had a coffee and shared a sandwich. You can't help but notice the amount of cameras everywhere. Almost one to an applicant it looked like. It wouldn't surprise me if they are watching your body language etc... 

Well after 45-50 minutes our number was called and we nervously went to our desk. We were told that our application was successfull and that due to a quiet season, he should receive his Biometric Resident Permit within 3-4 days (Usually 7-10).

Feeling very pleased with ourselves, we took our documents and a letter confirming his status and left.

All rather straight forward and civilised. Seeing the size of the building and the amount of security, it was quite daunting, but once inside, we were treated very nicely and respectfully.

Now we can finally start looking for work for my husband! Whoooop!! x


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

ash88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to update, we were granted FLR yesterday after visiting the Croydon Premium service centre.
> 
> ...


congladuation for you ash88. I would like to ask few questions;
wich english requirement did your husband use ? 
what did the staff in the visa application asked both of you ?


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

melbina said:


> congladuation for you ash88. I would like to ask few questions;
> wich english requirement did your husband use ?
> what did the staff in the visa application asked both of you ?


Thank you Melbina.
My husband passed Cambridge English language test at a1 level whilst still in Istanbul. He had to use that certificate to gain his fiance visa and was able to use the same one for FLR. He is at the moment schooling in the UK and his tutor has confirmed that he should get at least a b1 to b2 result by the end of his course in July which is brilliant as it will mean he already meets the english requirement for ILR.

They didn't really ask us any questions. We were just asked to provide the supporting docs. There was a lot of quiet time when they were inputting data infront of us, during which we talked amongst ourselves, so if they were listening in they would have heard how our relationship is with eachother. Perhaps they only ask questions if they have some suspicions... x


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

ash88 said:


> Thank you Melbina.
> My husband passed Cambridge English language test at a1 level whilst still in Istanbul. He had to use that certificate to gain his fiance visa and was able to use the same one for FLR. He is at the moment schooling in the UK and his tutor has confirmed that he should get at least a b1 to b2 result by the end of his course in July which is brilliant as it will mean he already meets the english requirement for ILR.
> 
> They didn't really ask us any questions. We were just asked to provide the supporting docs. There was a lot of quiet time when they were inputting data infront of us, during which we talked amongst ourselves, so if they were listening in they would have heard how our relationship is with eachother. Perhaps they only ask questions if they have some suspicions... x


thank you for the response. how much the fees for the Cambridge English test?
can you give me the website of the Cambridge English ?


----------



## ash88 (Oct 22, 2013)

melbina said:


> thank you for the response. how much the fees for the Cambridge English test?
> can you give me the website of the Cambridge English ?


Hi Melbina. I'm not sure where you will be sitting the test but this is where my husband took his.

British Side
General English Exams | British Side - ielts, bulats, cambridge, ingilizce kursu, ingilizce dil okulu, sÄ±navlar

I think it cost us about £60 in the end.


----------

